# Naughty15tracy's questions about 1980s combats, kit, etc.



## naughty15tracy (26 Apr 2010)

can someone tell me what was the sizes of the old combat uniforms and what they where in inch measurements? also the same for the combat boots mk1,2, and 3? what was the waist sizes for the small, medium, and larg p82 web gear belts? i am woundering what the military sizes would have been for me, i am almost 5' tall, about 100 pounds, 34a chest and a size 25 waist. my running shoe size is 5 and 1/2. i am basicaly built like ellen page in every espect (and have short hair like she did in the movie hard candy; i have almost the same body as she did in that movie too). what would you say is the size of beret i should take too?


----------



## naughty15tracy (26 Apr 2010)

first of all, is there a differance on how a female sets up her web gear compared to a male soldier? how would an infantryman/woman set up his/her web gear? what would they pack in the web gear personnel as well as military issue? also what gear (personal and military) would a female soldier pack for going over seas (duffle bag(s), foot locker(s), rucksack, and web gear?


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Apr 2010)

Size small.  In everything.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Apr 2010)

No.  Male and female get the same kit.  What you pack depends on the kit list.


----------



## naughty15tracy (26 Apr 2010)

what would a standard kit list be for an infantryman/woman?


----------



## naughty15tracy (26 Apr 2010)

would that inclued the old parka? i saw 1 in a show case and did not try it on. it said size small, and it looked realy small.


----------



## naughty15tracy (26 Apr 2010)

for a girl the size of ellen page, would she be a size small fnc1? how difficalt would it be for her to use it?


----------



## naughty15tracy (26 Apr 2010)

back in the 1980s, did the canadian rangers use the p82 web gear? did they use the lee enfield or the fnc1? did they use the same basic combat uniform?


----------



## naughty15tracy (26 Apr 2010)

how much was field pay back in the early to mid 1980s? did the mre packaging look the same as the new ones (besides the date change of course)


----------



## aesop081 (26 Apr 2010)

Why not roll up all your questions in one single post, since they are all related to the same thing.


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Apr 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Why not roll up all your questions in one single post, since they are all related to the same thing.



Done.

Tracy, keep all your related questions in this one thread please.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## naughty15tracy (26 Apr 2010)

piece by piece, what is in the pt kit and how many of each item (personel and issued)?


----------



## Niteshade (26 Apr 2010)

naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> back in the 1980s, did the canadian rangers use the p82 web gear? did they use the lee enfield or the fnc1? did they use the same basic combat uniform?



The rangers are still using the Lee Enfield 303 British rifle.

Nites


----------



## naughty15tracy (26 Apr 2010)

are the rangers using the p82 web gear too?


----------



## Niteshade (26 Apr 2010)

I can't say as I have yet to be lucky enough to serve with them. I have not seen any photos of a ranger in webbing or tactical vest either though...

May I ask why so many questions?

Nites


----------



## naughty15tracy (26 Apr 2010)

just trying to put together a complete 1970s/1980s combat kit together and would like to make sure it all fits. all items belong together and all the sizes match correctly to someone who is a small female like ellen page (an extra small person).


----------



## Niteshade (26 Apr 2010)

Is this for cadets or something of the like?

Nites


----------



## my72jeep (26 Apr 2010)

3 years with the Rangers in Ont and never saw any webbing or combats in any patrol.


----------



## Brasidas (26 Apr 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Why not roll up all your questions in one single post, since they are all related to the same thing.



Indeed.

It'd make a comprehensive response to all of the questions easier, rather than doing a multi-quote from all of the posts.

I'd also be interested in what this is all about. Some sort of really nitpicky, researched costume for a party? A short film project?

When I've worked with the Rangers, they've been wearing some Ranger-specific kit, such as printed red pullovers and baseball caps. They were not wearing combats. To the best of my knowledge, they don't get issued combats.


----------



## naughty15tracy (26 Apr 2010)

it is for a display case and finding certian items is rare even for the 1970s/1980s. the only reason why i was thinking about the rangers was because i can not find an old map of a military post or base (like c.f.s. naniamo) that would have been carried by a soldier, but finding any other map of the bush of the same scale and age, may take a bit but can be done. also, using display rounds in stripper clips placed in the pouches makes more sence than not having them in fnc1 magazines. i would use fnc1 magazines, but we can not own them (unless i am wrong on that). also, i am just picky and would like to make sure everything is correct, right down to the lint in the pockects.


----------



## chrisf (26 Apr 2010)

For clarification, Rangers, or an army unit that has Rangers in it's name (Queen York Rangers for example)?


----------



## George Wallace (26 Apr 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> For clarification, Rangers, or an army unit that has Rangers in it's name (Queen York Rangers for example)?



For clarification:  Who are you addressing that question to?


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Apr 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> For clarification, Rangers, or an army unit that has Rangers in it's name (Queen York Rangers for example)?



See reply #7.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (26 Apr 2010)

naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> it is for a display case and finding certian items is rare even for the 1970s/1980s. the only reason why i was thinking about the rangers was because i can not find an old map of a military post or base (like c.f.s. naniamo) that would have been carried by a soldier, but finding any other map of the bush of the same scale and age, may take a bit but can be done. also, using display rounds in stripper clips placed in the pouches makes more sence than not having them in fnc1 magazines. i would use fnc1 magazines, but we can not own them (unless i am wrong on that). also, i am just picky and would like to make sure everything is correct, right down to the lint in the pockects.




hehe I know where the old maps of Nanaimo are 
Interesting that you used it as an example, you dont happen to be a Nanaimoite?


----------



## naughty15tracy (26 Apr 2010)

thats where the c scot r did training, whom my dad (rip) was one back in 1983. where can i get 1 and how much?


----------



## chrisf (26 Apr 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> See reply #7.



I see her refer to the "rangers" and the "canadian rangers" and I also see several of references to the lee enfield, but given that the issue to the rangers in the 80s was pretty much a Lee Enfield and a red sweater, and given that there were a variety of questions asking about combats, webbing, C1, etc, it's a reasonable question.. it wouldnt be the first time somone confused the Canadian Rangers, and an army unit with rangers in their name.


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Apr 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Size small.  In everything.



At 5 foot FA, I would go with Short/Small as the size.  (And yes that was a size then)


----------



## George Wallace (26 Apr 2010)

naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> thats where the c scot r did training, whom my dad (rip) was one back in 1983. where can i get 1 and how much?



This is where everyone gets their maps these days:

http://maps.nrcan.gc.ca/index_e.php


----------



## Matt_Fisher (26 Apr 2010)

naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> are the rangers using the p82 web gear too?



I don't believe it's on any scale of entitlement for the Rangers, but I could be wrong; various Ranger Patrol Groups can squirrel away various bits of kit for their detachments, but I imagine it varies as to how generous their respective ASU supply/clothing stores are.  I.E. if there's a bunch of old '82 pattern stuff that is to be slated to be disposed of through Crown Assets, the Rangers or Cadet region may have first crack at the stuff before it's catalogued and sold off.  Not meaning the stuff is taken off the books and just given away, but the various supply paperwork is done to transfer it onto the books of either the cadet region or Ranger Patrol Group.

As such, the Rangers are very much the 'poor cousins' of the Army and generally about the only issued items you'd find that all Rangers receive are:
Ranger hooded sweatshirt
Ranger T-shirt
Ranger Ballcap
OD (now gradually being replaced by CADPAT) combat trousers
Black Mk III or 'Prospector' (?) type boots
Lee Enfield Rifle & Ammunition

Now the question has been raised, are you referring to the Canadian Rangers, or the Rocky Mountain Rangers?


----------



## Shamrock (26 Apr 2010)

naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> thats where the c scot r did training, whom my dad (rip) was one back in 1983. where can i get 1 and how much?



Or the Canadian Scottish Regiment?


----------



## Loachman (27 Apr 2010)

naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> thats where the c scot r did training, whom my dad (rip) was one back in 1983. where can i get 1 and how much?



Old maps show up at shows sometimes, like model railway shows and perhaps militaria shows. EBay might also be a source.

If your father left the CF in 1983, he was probably wearing 64 Pattern webbing.

Have you contacted his Regiment for information and advice?


----------



## Gunplumber (27 Apr 2010)

I think I have all my old kit. I joined in 1983 and I think I still have a set of short small combats and I still have the old "velcro" webbing. I might even have some old combat boots. If your interested I will have a look.


----------



## armyvern (27 Apr 2010)

Somehow I'm thinking this won't be an issue for you naughty15 (& I sincerely hope that isn't your age - if so, PM me your mother's email addy ...)

(General references to "looking like Ellen Page even with the short do like hers" mean sweet fuck all to me or the average person).

No need to send the chest size as you've already ensured to toss that out there. 

Height?
Arm length (shoulder to wrist)?
Hips?
Waist?
Head?

You can post them in inchs or cms ... I'll convert them to the mil sizes of the 80s kit for you and will advise what sizes of applicable items you are looking for.

If you're wearing a 5 1/2 ladies running shoe, then you're looking for a size 2.5/3 combat boot.


----------



## Greymatters (27 Apr 2010)

naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> it is for a display case and finding certian items is rare even for the 1970s/1980s. the only reason why i was thinking about the rangers was because i can not find an old map of a military post or base (like c.f.s. naniamo) that would have been carried by a soldier, but finding any other map of the bush of the same scale and age, may take a bit but can be done. also, using display rounds in stripper clips placed in the pouches makes more sence than not having them in fnc1 magazines. i would use fnc1 magazines, but we can not own them (unless i am wrong on that). also, i am just picky and would like to make sure everything is correct, right down to the lint in the pockects.



I have old maps from the 80's I used, but not from Nanaimo...


----------



## Bzzliteyr (27 Apr 2010)

I have a lot of gear from the early 90's.. not sure if the gear fits the bill but i was a "wee fellow" back then.  I am sure my sizes would be close to the same.


----------



## armyvern (27 Apr 2010)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> I have a lot of gear from the early 90's.. not sure if the gear fits the bill but i was a "wee fellow" back then.  I am sure my sizes would be close to the same.



Back then!!?? Last time I saw you, you were still a shrimp.  ;D


----------



## naughty15tracy (27 Apr 2010)

Thanks guys. the 4 things i am still looking at getting are: Military map (c.f.s. naniamo from 1983 +/- 1 or 2 years) would be the best or c.f.b. wainwright from 1985, other than that any military map that was used my a foot soldier and is folded to fit his/her pocket), Tam o’Shanter (size 7 1/8 wich should fit me or a small teen girl), C Scot R tartan swatch or what ever you call the piece of cloth behind the cap badge, i have a set of combat boots but the mk3, so if i could find a mk1 that would be cool. other than thatall i need is info and maybe some pics of items from that time period. i can not believe how hard it is to find sertian items or even the info about gear from than. but here are some questions for you all (besides the other questions abouve): 
1. field pay from the early 80s to mid 80s; how much and what denomination was it in? what pocket did they carry their wallet, keys, lighter, smokes, gum, and what ever in? even though i picked up some grey wool socks, i am not sure if they are the actual style used so if anyone can tell me about them or if you have a pic of them that would be cool, how do you ladder lace your boots, or how did they lace combat boots? what should dose the lanyard go on and what would be the normal thing attached to it? any idea where i can find original combat name tape (i found a set of ones very simular but still off a bit)? i am assuming this, but underwear is just the ones you buy at the canex/sears, same with bras (taking it that females warn them)? i think that is it for the basic gear, the only other thing i am woundering is how would you pack all your gear for going over seas. oh, and by the way, my dad used to have the p53 pattern gear (i think it was called p53 gear, the stuff from the 1950s) because he said the velcro stuff from the 1960s was , well lets just say, he hated it. i have been looking on tebay for the 1950s gear and for the map, but very little have been on there for web gear and no old military maps from the 1980s ever show up on ebay. i would probably find getting an fnc1 easier than finding a map. thanks for all the help guys.

and for the "wee fellow" if you where around 5' to 5'2" if you could shoot me your sizes from back than, i could probably go with them as a size guide. specialy for the combat boot size and beret size, even though i would probably have to try  fitting a few pairs of boots and several berets to get the right size for me. thanks


----------



## naughty15tracy (27 Apr 2010)

i believe the only other questions i have are female pacific questions that is some what private, and if any female soldiers, ex or still in, would not mind me asking about please get back to me. thanks


----------



## armyvern (27 Apr 2010)

naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> i believe the only other questions i have are female pacific questions that is some what private, and if any female soldiers, ex or still in, would not mind me asking about please get back to me. thanks



PM me; I am female - so they tell me.

And, as I already posted: PM me the measurements I asked for earlier (and where I told you what size combat boots you need - PS: They didn't make MkIs that small as height restrictions were in effect in the CF in those days --- and no chicks were infantry either) ... and I'll give you your '80s' sizes for the kit.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (27 Apr 2010)

And trust Vern.. as she was just near retirement in the 80's.. so she can help you out!


----------



## naughty15tracy (27 Apr 2010)

vern, sent you a note; hope it went through, yours tracy


----------



## GAP (27 Apr 2010)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> And trust Vern.. as she was just near retirement in the 80's.. so she can help you out!




Ohhh.....you fell for it, she's gonna skin you alive....... op:


----------



## armyvern (27 Apr 2010)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> And trust Vern.. as she was just near retirement in the 80's.. so she can help you out!



So sayeth the man who would have had his application for enrollment rejected in the early 80s ... for being too short!!  >

And, you calling me old; that's it - pistols at dawn. My old office - you know where that's at. We'll have to book it during my leave though.


----------



## armyvern (27 Apr 2010)

naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> vern, sent you a note; hope it went through, yours tracy



Recd and just responded.


----------



## medicineman (27 Apr 2010)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> And trust Vern.. as she was just near retirement in the 80's.. so she can help you out!



Vern, 

At least he didn't say "...she was just near retirement in HER  80's..."

 :stirpot: op:

MM


----------



## naughty15tracy (27 Apr 2010)

vern,
measurements are as follows:
height - 5'
chest - 30"
waist - 23" (smaller than what i thought)
hips - 31"
andi take a size 7 1/8 ball cap for baseball

for the combat boots, did they not have smaller sizes for cadets? what about the mk3s? do they have smaller sizes? if they do, what is the differance between the mk1, mk2, and mk3s?
oh and is there an after market that sells hats like the field caps they had in the 60s/70s (before the robin hood cap)?
thanks, and i also put a replay on your message (thanks for the honest answer too)


----------



## armyvern (27 Apr 2010)

For the OG 107 combats then, you'd wear size 1 X-short X-small. Same for parka, raingear etc. Same size for both your jacket and trousers. I personally wore 4 short small (But, I'm 5'7).

T-shirts (V-neck of course): X-small.

Combat boots (nope, no MkIs) you'd be size 2.5/3 in MkIIIs. We made MkIIIs smaller sized than the outdated boots because we started letting shrimps (read: Bzzzzz) join.  >

Here's a couple of links for you:

Combat pants
Bush hat
Scarf

(PS: Which one of you tall fellas from BC is selling your 'found' cadpat and many pairs of cadapt TW gloves on ebay this week??  : Wow - and all the BGen, LGen and MGen slip-ons too and cap badges out of Nova Scotia ... ... a f'n sup tech no doubt.)

Nothing your size in stock here at this link

Although, this place here  does have some size smalls available; you probably could get away with wearing them.


----------



## naughty15tracy (27 Apr 2010)

thanks for the sizes. what are the sizes between us?  also, how would a small sized p82 web gear fit on me? would it be a sloppy fit or will it fit snug?


----------



## armyvern (27 Apr 2010)

naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> thanks for the sizes. what are the sizes between us?  also, how would a small sized p82 web gear fit on me? would it be a sloppy fit or will it fit snug?



Well, way back when I had a 26 waist - I wore a small and it was a wee bit loose on me, but it's the best fit that you're going to get for that piece of kit. While my ass (and waist) have grown, my upper half has unfortunately not - the gawds hate me.

Many sizes between an XShort XSmall and a the 4RegSmall that I wore.  You'd be blousing your combat pants pretty much at the knees, and the shirt would end at your mid thigh. Next size up from an XShort XSmall would be ShortSmall, followed by ShortMedium, Short Tall. You need, ideally, the Xshort XSmall and failing that, try to find Short Small.

Vern (edit because I can't even spell my own name properly)


----------



## Loachman (27 Apr 2010)

naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> Thanks guys. the 4 things i am still looking at getting are: Military map (c.f.s. naniamo from 1983 +/- 1 or 2 years) would be the best or c.f.b. wainwright from 1985, other than that any military map that was used my a foot soldier and is folded to fit his/her pocket),



It may take you some time and effort to find a map. Being paper, they are obviously fragile and few people would bother to retain training area maps as they are constantly replaced. I was in Wainwright in 1983 and 1985, but even on the slim chance that I have an old map stashed away somewhere it's in a box that hasn't seen the light of day since then. Yes, I have stuff that's been packed up for that long, through several moves, and I'm probably not the only one.



			
				naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> Tam o’Shanter (size 7 1/8 wich should fit me or a small teen girl), C Scot R tartan swatch or what ever you call the piece of cloth behind the cap badge,



Your best bet would be to contact that Regiment, especially for that swatch (if there's a proper name, and I'm sure that there is, I don't know it either. You can get specific details about the hat, including the toorie (little coloured puffy ball on top) and perhaps the name of the current manufacturer and order one directly from there.



			
				naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> i have a set of combat boots but the mk3, so if i could find a mk1 that would be cool.



As Vern has pointed out, you're not going to find Mark I or II boots in that size. The Mark IIIs have been around for a few decades and date back at least until the early-to-mid eighties. I was issued Mark Is when I joined in 1973. They were a version of the Greb Kodiak boot, except in black rather than the light brown that the commercial version was produced in. The sole was a shallower chevron pattern rather than the current stone collector type, and returned on the aircrew version of the boot. I may be able to get a photo of that if I can find a fellow *Pilot*  who actually wears an issue boot. The welt (top edge of the sole) had fine ribbing designed to require more time to clean. The Mark II was almost the same, but the way that the upper leather was stitched to the lower leather changed, and that remained the same on the Mark III. That's harder to explain.



			
				naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> other than thatall i need is info and maybe some pics of items from that time period. i can not believe how hard it is to find sertian items or even the info about gear from than.



Surplus shops used to be full of it, but that stuff has long since disappeared. I have loads of photos, but they're all on film and I have not yet found the time to digitize them.



			
				naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> 1. field pay from the early 80s to mid 80s; how much and what denomination was it in?



I cannot remember what the daily rate was, but it was generally issued in cash in the field, at least on longer exercises. That was done as a parade. The cashier would have a box of bills on a wooden folding table, and be accompanied by an armed guard. We generally employed a large and mean-looking Flight Engineer nicknamed Igor in the latter role. His finger was too big to fit through the trigger guard of the Browning pistol, but he could insert the bullets into any would-be robber manually. Or so the standard joke was, anyway.



			
				naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> what pocket did they carry their wallet, keys, lighter, smokes, gum, and what ever in?



That would vary with individual preference. I keep my wallet in my rear right trouser pocket, my keys and change in my right front, I quite smoking when I was four years old, and I do not chew gum as it complicates walking. I have seen people with waterproof plastic cigarette boxes, but never paid attention to where they kept them. You shouldn't be smoking anyway.



			
				naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> even though i picked up some grey wool socks, i am not sure if they are the actual style used so if anyone can tell me about them or if you have a pic of them that would be cool,



Plain, heavy, light grey socks. They used to sell them in the Canex until recently, but I do not know if they still do or not.



			
				naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> how do you ladder lace your boots, or how did they lace combat boots?



Lace them normally. There is something seriously wrong with anybody who would straight lace combat boots.



			
				naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> what should dose the lanyard go on and what would be the normal thing attached to it?



Normally the left, but there may have been regimental variations, and not all units wore them, and not all ranks. They were generally supposed to have a whistle on the end, but I have seen such things as bottle openers (alcohol was usually/often permitted in the field back then).



			
				naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> any idea where i can find original combat name tape (i found a set of ones very simular but still off a bit)?



CP Gear. There were sometimes slight variations in the nametags anyway, so don't get too fussy. I'd suggest PMing Matt Fisher directly and specifying the old olive style as I did not see that option on their website.



			
				naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> i am assuming this, but underwear is just the ones you buy at the canex/sears, same with bras (taking it that females warn them)?



There were horrible olive green cotton boxer shorts issued, but not to Reservists back then, and not very many people wore them anyway. I don't think that any women did. Wear what you like. Thongs were not yet invented though.



			
				naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> the only other thing i am woundering is how would you pack all your gear for going over seas.



The rucksack of the time was the Rucksack Universal C2, now known unofficially as the 64 Pattern or Jump rucksack. The old and awful 64 Pattern Cargo Pack was still seen sometimes in the early seventies. I've seen reproductions in surplus shops recently, but the quality is terrible and the fabric and fittings are nothing like the original. The barracks box back then was a rectangular item with flat fibreglass sides in a metal frame. I have both of these, have no idea which old box the cargo pack is in, and cannot get at the barracks box for another couple of months.



			
				naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> oh, and by the way, my dad used to have the p53 pattern gear (i think it was called p53 gear, the stuff from the 1950s) because he said the velcro stuff from the 1960s was , well lets just say, he hated it. i have been looking on tebay for the 1950s gear and for the map, but very little have been on there for web gear and no old military maps from the 1980s ever show up on ebay.



52 Pattern, developed during the Korean War. It was a unique Canadian design, combining the worst features of the British 37 Pattern and the US WWII webbing. It was hard to adjust (jackets on/jackets off), never sat right, and pinched and gouged. I have two sets, somewhere. One is as-issued, and one is modified with velcro so that, although it looks like the original, it was much quicker to adjust and much more comfortable. The initial 52 Pattern had brass buckles and fittings, but later examples had the one-inch plastic buckles developed for the 64 Pattern webbing on the waterbottle and mess tin carriers - produced specifically for Reserve consumption.



			
				naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> because he said the velcro stuff from the 1960s was , well lets just say, he hated it.



It was overly simple and basic, and the velcro tended to fall apart, and noisily. Many people guntaped things on. I carried an extra mess tin carrier or two, and sometimes 52 Pattern ammunition pouches, on it.



			
				naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> i would probably find getting an fnc1 easier than finding a map.



Not likely. They are Prohibited Weapons now. Stupid Lieberal governments.


----------



## naughty15tracy (27 Apr 2010)

thanks vern. it must have been fun trying to fit everyone in combats. sounds like trying to fit a group of women in bras. at least i can get away with not wearing a bra (if i started to grow i well be tipping forward all the time).

if i take a size extra small/extra short uniform (how did the sizes work for the dress and work dress uniforms, the same?), how did the web belt size work? can an extra short/extra small person use a size small web belt with no problum?

Loachman,
thanks for the info on the combat boots. so i take it, when my dad did basic, he would have had the mk3s.


----------



## armyvern (27 Apr 2010)

Loachman said:
			
		

> ... The sole was a shallower chevron pattern rather than the current stone collector type, and returned on the aircrew version of the boot. I may be able to get a photo of that if I can find a fellow *Pilot*  who actually wears an issue boot. The welt (top edge of the sole) had fine ribbing designed to require more time to clean. The Mark II was almost the same, but the way that the upper leather was stitched to the lower leather changed, and that remained the same on the Mark III. That's harder to explain...



Gawd, not the pilot boots!!  >

A few short years ago, we had to issue those damn things out to the troops when the dies for the MkIIIs began failing as an interim measure. They suck for the Army!! The old chevron pattern on them was/is solid on the edge of the sole ... leaving no room for the mud/water to squish out the sides of the soles - an essential feature for an Army guy/gal. Ours may collect rocks, but at least they let the mud out the sides so we weren't walking (or falling) on mud laden cushions or hydroplaning while traipsing through puddles and ditchs with our rucks on.  ;D


----------



## Loachman (27 Apr 2010)

naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> Loachman,
> thanks for the info on the combat boots. so i take it, when my dad did basic, he would have had the mk3s.



My pleasure. He may have worn them then, or at least later. What were his years of service?



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Gawd, not the pilot boots!!  >
> 
> A few short years ago, we had to issue those damn things out to the troops when the dies for the MkIIIs began failing as an interim measure. They suck for the Army!! The old chevron pattern on them was/is solid on the edge of the sole ... leaving no room for the mud/water to squish out the sides of the soles - an essential feature for an Army guy/gal. Ours may collect rocks, but at least they let the mud out the sides so we weren't walking (or falling) on mud laden cushions or hydroplaning while traipsing through puddles and ditchs with our rucks on.  ;D



Exactly the same soles as the Mark Is and IIs. Not good at all, and they wore away quickly as well.

I never bothered with them, and stuck with the Mark IIIs until switching to Magnums.


----------



## naughty15tracy (27 Apr 2010)

he served from nov 82 to just after the first gulf war. he servived several peace keeping  tours, a cold war, and a heated war and than as he is walking home from the corner store, gets smacked by a drunk driver. he would have found that funny.


----------



## Greymatters (28 Apr 2010)

naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> Thanks guys. the 4 things i am still looking at getting are: Military map (c.f.s. naniamo from 1983 +/- 1 or 2 years) would be the best or c.f.b. wainwright from 1985, other than that any military map that was used my a foot soldier and is folded to fit his/her pocket),
> 
> 1. field pay from the early 80s to mid 80s; how much and what denomination was it in? what pocket did they carry their wallet, keys, lighter, smokes, gum, and what ever in? even though i picked up some grey wool socks, i am not sure if they are the actual style used so if anyone can tell me about them or if you have a pic of them that would be cool, how do you ladder lace your boots, or how did they lace combat boots? what should dose the lanyard go on and what would be the normal thing attached to it? any idea where i can find original combat name tape (i found a set of ones very simular but still off a bit)? i am assuming this, but underwear is just the ones you buy at the canex/sears, same with bras (taking it that females warn them)? i think that is it for the basic gear, the only other thing i am woundering is how would you pack all your gear for going over seas. oh, and by the way, my dad used to have the p53 pattern gear (i think it was called p53 gear, the stuff from the 1950s) because he said the velcro stuff from the 1960s was , well lets just say, he hated it. i have been looking on tebay for the 1950s gear and for the map, but very little have been on there for web gear and no old military maps from the 1980s ever show up on ebay. i would probably find getting an fnc1 easier than finding a map. thanks for all the help guys.



Ref the maps, I will have to dig out my map box, but I believe I have Wainwright and Rocky Point for around 1985-1987.  Will have to check this weekend to make sure, if you can wait.  Might also have some Cyprus maps from 1988 if those are of interest.  Do you have a mailing address you can PM me? 

Ref the rest, wow, some pretty detailed questions there...


----------



## naughty15tracy (28 Apr 2010)

the maps i would be looking at the most are: c.f.s. naniamo 1983 (other years are ok, but 1983 is best), c.f.b. wainwright 1985 (1985 is best, but 1 from about this time is ok as long as it shows all the old buildings and not the new ones), c.f.b. cornwallis 1985 or 1986, c.f.s. Baldy Hughes 1970s to 1980s, and c.f.b. Griesbach 1970s to 1980s. they hold emportance to my dad's military past. other than that, fort lewis 1983 or 1984, or any of the cold war period canadian forces bases in canada, specialy army bases. c.f.s. esquimalt 1970s to 1985 would be cool. thanks.


----------



## Danjanou (28 Apr 2010)

For Canadian Scottish insignia you're best bet would be to contact the unit 

http://www.canadianscottishregiment.ca/

or Regimental Association

http://csrassociation.homestead.com/

As you've inferred this display is to honour your father, I'm sure someone would be willing to help out. They may also be able to put you in contact with some of the members of the Regimental family who knew him.

Alternatively eBay seems to have capbadges

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Canadian-Scottish-QC-Cap-Badge-Canada-/390172939353?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item5ad81e9459

Balmorals at that time were to have been the normal khaki OD, or possibly the newer issued dark green with same coloured Tourrie. Some Highland units began switching over in the later 1980's IIRC.


----------



## naughty15tracy (28 Apr 2010)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Ref the maps, I will have to dig out my map box, but I believe I have Wainwright and Rocky Point for around 1985-1987.  Will have to check this weekend to make sure, if you can wait.  Might also have some Cyprus maps from 1988 if those are of interest.  Do you have a mailing address you can PM me?
> 
> Ref the rest, wow, some pretty detailed questions there...


----------



## naughty15tracy (28 Apr 2010)

what would a females measurements be for her to be issued regular/medium combat uniform? p.s. sorry for the bad spelling


----------



## armyvern (28 Apr 2010)

Tracy,

Edit your post and remove your email addy from it.

PM it to him.

You'll be hit up by every spammer in the world posting it on the site like that. <--- Said in my best "mom" voice.


----------



## armyvern (28 Apr 2010)

naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> what would a females measurements be for her to be issued regular/medium combat uniform? p.s. sorry for the bad spelling



36-27-36 - 5'7" tall.


----------



## naughty15tracy (28 Apr 2010)

if anyone has some pictures of any of the canadian bases or stations during the cold war, specialy of the bases and stations that are no longer with us, i am looking to see some or even collect some. what i would like to see is pictures of the buildings and the bases as well as life on base. not realy looking for pictures of field training but that would be ok to.
thanks
tracy


----------



## George Wallace (29 Apr 2010)

Let's try and get a little more professional here.  Let's start using correct English, punctuation, capitalization, grammar, etc. so that people can better understand what you are trying to communicate.  It greatly helps people SEARCH for these topics at a future date if words are correctly spelled.  It also helps you to practice and improve your own communication skills, making you appear more professional.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Apr 2010)

Back in the early 80’s most reservist in the west were wearing a mix of 51pat & 64pat. I seem to recall 82 pat coming in around for the reserves in 85 or so. I don’t every recall a general issue of 64pat in our unit, a lot of people preferred the 51 pattern over the 64pat as the bits and pieces stayed attached to the webbing and not requiring large amounts of gun tape to hold them into place. There seem to be a general shortage of webbing except for 51pat.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (29 Apr 2010)

Tracy,

 I have a question I am sure some people have been wondering.  You say you are creating a "display" I think. why are you asking so many questions related to YOUR sizes?  I mean, I have worked with cadets before and I am suspecting you are doing a live display for cadet final inspection but I am not sure.


----------



## naughty15tracy (30 Apr 2010)

hello. the reason why i am going with my sizes is because, and for the only reason, i know my sizes. i can just go grab the measuring tape and get the size i need. i would like to use someones sizes like stephanie mcmahon's sizes (before the big boob job) because for 1 thing, she had a great body for a woman and 2, not 100% sure but she would look more like the regulation size for a woman back in the day. if anyone knows her sizes (all her sizes from the boots to her beret sizes and from the base layers to her most outer clothes sizes) that would be great. i have also been using my sizes or better to say, someone who is a size short/small is because there is more of it out there. i have also been looking at a full set of gear that spands the hole time the old combats where isued to the point it was no longer in service. as well i have been looking at the time period my dad was in as to being the main point just incase anything came up like the old combat boots (witch was isued when and witch was the best for the time period). i have also been looking at collecting the females uniform more than the guys stuff is because it is harder to find and costly when you do fine it; the combat uniform is more easier than most of the female uniforms i was looking at collecting because it is, besides the underwear, is more or less the same as the uniform the guys used. just wished there where any female soldiers who used the guys jockey briefs, sence i have 2 un opened packages of u.s. army isue underwear.

also was woundering when posted to places like the u.s.a. or over seas some place, are you paid your field in american money (or what ever country you are in's money)?


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Apr 2010)

During the time I spent in Iraq, in reality the US dollar was the main source of currency in Baghdad (and other places), although the new Dinar was around, all had the USD, and this is how business was conducted from large transactions to small. No Iraqi credit etc, and if it was there, one would be a fool to use a credit card, shy of US AAFES system, that was safe.

We were allowed to have cash if we wanted it, paid in US dollars but taken off one's pay in the daily value in Australian dollars. This was done thru the orderly room, at certain times designated. This was used for general spending money from the local shops and the AAFES places too.

On exercise (say Hawaii for example, or New Zealand), if you wanted money, you just find the nearest ATM, and you are given local currency, but billed in Australian currency on your bank statement, plus any rip-off feees too.

Regards,

OWDU


----------



## Loachman (30 Apr 2010)

We were paid in Deutschmarks (DM) in Germany, and the Canex also operated in DM.

We are paid in Canadian Dollars in Afghanistan, but cash advances are in US Dollars - the Afghan market at KAF and all of the other amenities and shops on the Boardwalk operate in US Dollars.


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Apr 2010)

naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> the combat uniform is more easier than most of the female uniforms i was looking at collecting because it is, besides the underwear, is more or less the same as the uniform the guys used.



It *is* the same uniform, not more or less.   

If it's only for display and not to be worn by anyone, does it really matter what the sizes are??  I mean a X-short/X-small is not going to differ that much from a short/small.   Just a thought.


----------



## naughty15tracy (30 Apr 2010)

the sizes matters alot, it will look funny if you have a size extra small pants and top but an extra large coat. or if you have a size large pants and top but a size extra small parka. it well not look right and i feel it is not very respectfull to anyone who was in the military. also, what if someone wanted to put it on (i.e. if it was taken to a high school for show and tell) and see what it was like for canadian soldiers back in the 1980s? granted there will be some things missing like the rifle, but they will get an idea what it was like to wear the uniform. though  iper:most likely not happen, but all the same i would like to have it all match, either all my size (or short/small) or someone like stephanie mcmahon (what ever size she is).


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Apr 2010)

Good enough.  Just to play devil's advocate, what if you get all small sizes and someone larger wants to try them on?

BTW, having the items in different sizes would not be disrespectful to someone in (or who was in) the CF.  The display of the clothing, equipment, etc, will be respectful.


----------



## naughty15tracy (30 Apr 2010)

i thought about that too, but sence i am a small person, and i know my sizes (more or less), i figured i go with that and if anyone big wanted to try them on, they would be out of luck. that is also why i was thining about the sizes that stephanie would be; but than again, what if the person who wants to try them on is small? i was thining about collecting 2 sizes, my size and the sized 1 that stephanie would wear (taking it that she would be a large size and the average guy would be her size).


----------



## Bzzliteyr (30 Apr 2010)

I am still trying to comprehend your obsession with a "named" size?  Why don't you just find (probably much easier) an average sized uniform?  I mean, there will be many more of those at surplus stores than "stephanie mcmahon" size, no?

Or even better, why don't you just ask for assistance from people and use the adage "beggars can't be choosers" and work with what people hand you as a freebie?  I am sure a 15 year old isn't rolling in money to afford to buy all this stuff.  Where are you going to be displaying this uniform once it's complete?  Have you calcualted for a display case to fit it in? Security for that case?

On a side note, it has been mentioned before to practice good grammar skills and such.  Please at least capitalize the word "I" when referring to yourself and if you can, try to divide your texts into paragraphs by subject, it'll help people read them better.


----------



## naughty15tracy (30 Apr 2010)

thats why I have been staying with my size to a short/small is because the stuff that was given to me and the stuff i have been buying are all around the size short/small. it seams like there is alot of short/small items out there. it would be nice though to make sure all the sizes match. it maybe just a me thing, but i think the detail in a display counts alot. it would be great if there was a female soldier who just came in from training or from some call out that i can steal all her clothing and gear from, but no luck (at least for the old combat clothing and gear but maybe with the new cadpat uniform and gear), so reguardless what others may think, i have to do it this way and i am real anal about the detail


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Apr 2010)

Suspicious, this thread is.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 May 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Let's try and get a little more professional here.  Let's start using correct English, punctuation, capitalization, grammar, etc. so that people can better understand what you are trying to communicate.  It greatly helps people SEARCH for these topics at a future date if words are correctly spelled.  It also helps you to practice and improve your own communication skills, making you appear more professional.



For example:


			
				naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> thats why I have been staying with my size to a short/small is because the stuff that was given to me and the stuff i have been buying are all around the size short/small. it seams like there is alot of short/small items out there. it would be nice though to make sure all the sizes match. it maybe just a me thing, but i think the detail in a display counts alot. it would be great if there was a female soldier who just came in from training or from some call out that i can steal all her clothing and gear from, but no luck (at least for the old combat clothing and gear but maybe with the new cadpat uniform and gear), so reguardless what others may think, i have to do it this way and i am real anal about the detail



Did you read the above request from a Moderator? I don't know how you missed it and feel your just ignoring it. However, I will give you the benefit of the doubt, just this once. 

Capitalization, grammar, spell check, and all the rest.

Start now.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## naughty15tracy (1 May 2010)

what has better round, the new 5.56mm round or the old 7.62mm round?


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 May 2010)

naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> what has better round, the new 5.56mm round or the old 7.62mm round?



There are too many factors to give that a simple answer.  If you start reading relevant threads in the 
Weapons & Ammo forum, you'll find a wide variety of opinions on the matter depending on what factors are being considered.


----------



## kratz (1 May 2010)

N15T,

I applaud your desire for answers. Keep digging. 
Remember site members are volunteers and have their own interests as well.  :nod:


----------



## Bzzliteyr (3 May 2010)

naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> what has better round, the new 5.56mm round or the old 7.62mm round?



Tracy, totally off topic for this thread (and you forgot to capitalize the start of the sentence).  This thread is not the "tracy question thread" but rather one you started about acquiring clothing, please keep it on track.

Since it's been a while since your original post, can you give us an update on the progress you've had or not?

Thanks.


----------



## naughty15tracy (3 May 2010)

Thanks for the interest. I was not actually looking for clothes, except maybe an old C Scot R cap badge tarten cloth, an old field cap (1 before the robin hood style/Red Green cap) and the map. I think I have a real good lead on the map, and the field cap dose not matter if I can find the tarten cloth for the cap badge. Otherwise it was just info I was looking at getting; there was allot of good help and I would like to thank you all; somethings like what is carried in what pocket in the old combat uniform is still kinda tough because everyone is a little different and the info is a little vage, so unless I could go back in time and go up to a female soldier who just came in from training or from a call out and still all her clothes and gear (right down to her underwear), i will have to pick and choose what to get and where to put it (and please do not say to put it there - I know how your minds work); the info i was wondering about what goes in the rucksack is also tough for reasons you already know, so I have decided to pack it like the person was using her army gear for a backpacking trip, and unless there is something you feel I need to know, I was going by how a civi packs their backpacks; the other gear info I was looking at was what goes in the duffel bag and foot locker as if the person was a female and who was going over seas like Iraq (if you have anything to add to the info please do. I may have the info already but I may not and that little something could be usefull (like how to fold your money to put it in your wallet)). as for the size part, that lady who helped me on that, that was great! Everything looks better knowing it all fits the same person. Thanks everyone. Oh I found the other sizes I was trying to get the old combat sizes for. Here they are: Shoe size 8, 5'10" tall, 40/31/41 and 152 pounds. Thanks again everyone


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 May 2010)

Tracy,

STOP STOP STOP.

Please, go back and read that last post.  Next, rewrite it with capitalization, punctuation and the use of paragraphs.

You have been asked before to pay more attention to your written presentation, and we have been more than patient with you.

Thank you

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## naughty15tracy (3 May 2010)

Another question, did they use the bivi bag much back in the 80s?


----------



## George Wallace (3 May 2010)

Bivy Bags were very rare in the 1980's.  They became popular in the 1990's.   Prior to the Bivy Bag being issued people used their Ground Sheets.  Prior to Ground Sheets, people used Ponchos.


----------



## naughty15tracy (3 May 2010)

Are the bivi bag worth getting? Would you say if the soldiers who where out in the field in the 80s where given a choice between having 1 or going with out, would they take 1?


----------



## dangerboy (3 May 2010)

naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> Are the bivi bag worth getting? Would you say if the soldiers who where out in the field in the 80s where given a choice between having 1 or going with out, would they take 1?



Bivi bags are worth getting, before we got issued them I can remember several people (including myself) paying big bucks for British bivi bags. To this day I almost never use my shelter half and just use the biv bag.


----------



## naughty15tracy (3 May 2010)

Thanks. was the British bivi bags camafluged or where they o.d.?


----------

